# Choosing Power Tools



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

*First Drill*  


Go with a moderate price 3/8 reversible, variable speed unit. Many cordless on the market you make decide to go with one of those. 12 volt or higher should be fine. Most variable speed drills work well for drivers as well. As for a Hammer Drill it is primarily use to drill into concrete so probably not what you are looking


----------



## nicknackynoo (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, I presume you are a fellow Brit so get yourself down to the nearest DIY chain and get a battery operated drill.

I've got through loads of drills in my time and these are just so handy I'd never go back!

Go for the highest voltage one available, I think 24V is about the limit now, and preferably one that comes with two batteries (the only weakness).

They used to be very expensive 5 -7 years back and that was for one that was about 9V and lasted an hour if you were lucky!

B&Q are knocking them out very cheap, they are a good quality with all the functions you need : 

Torque control: This allows you to use it as a screwdriver so that as the screw goes in you don't apply to much force to either sheer the screw or drive it right into the wood and out the other side!

Variable speed: Again when used as a screwdriver allows you to go at any speed you want by squeezing the trigger harder or softer.

Hammer function: When drilling through masonary you'll need this switched on.

Keyless chuck: No more looking for the chuck key! just insert drill bit and turn chuck

Hope this helps!


----------



## MovedTooMuch (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll add two points.

1) My Craftsman 19.2v drill is great! I use it all the time. The package kits are reasonable and often get you a second battery. The 19.2 batteries last a long time but it's wise to keep the second battery charging. Two thumbs up. 

2) A "Hammer Drill" is best for concrete (thanks for the tip above). In all my years of home repairs (hence the name "MovedTooMuch"), I was unaware that they even made a "Hammer Drill". I bought one at Harbor Freight and it works great on my concrete basement floor. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45377

-Fred


----------

